

Ask HN: From 0 to 1000$ in one week? - Red_Tarsius

HN has a very interesting demographics: entrepreneurs, developers, designers... I&#x27;d like to put you into a real-life challenge:<p>- You have 0$ in your bank account.<p>- You need at least 1000$ by the end of the week.<p>- You have your own skills and expertise, but no job and 0 contacts.<p>What would you do?
======
shogun21
Take out a loan or ask a sibling/friend.

------
Ezhik
Steal a lot of wallets.

------
samtimalsina
Freelance?

